# Installer Linux sur son Mac



## geoffrey (9 Décembre 2004)

Salut,

 Afin de (peut-etre) me faire payer un PM par mon boulot, il faudrait que j'ai la reponse a quelques questions. Je suis novice dans le monde de Linux, meme si je connais bien Unix (enfin le mode terminal sur pas mal de systeme : HP-UX, AIX, Solaris, ...).

 - quelle distribution linux choisir ? En parcourant un peu le forum, j'ai vu que l'on parlait de YellowDog et de Debian, sinon existe t-il des distrib RedHat pour PowerPC ?
  - quelle configuration minimale est necessaire ? (genre chez moi j'ai un iMac G3 DV 450, +700 Mo RAM, est ce que ca suffit ?)
  - quelle taille doit avoir la partition (minimale, conseillee, agreable...)

  Pour le moment, c'est tout qui me vient a l'esprit.


----------



## flakk (9 Décembre 2004)

hello,

 bon, dans l'ordre :
 - la distro, ca dépends vraiment de tes conaissances... il *parait* que la YLD est plus facile à installer (logique, vu qu'elle est prévue pour les mac.. mais j'ai pas testé personnellement).
 Maintenant, si tu t'y connais un minimum (ce qui semble être le cas), et que tu n'as pas peur de mettre les mains dans le cambouis et le terminal, la debian sera bien mieux.
 debian reste debian, x86 ou ppc... cad une des distro majeure du monde linux, robuste, fiable et éprouvée.
 pas de redhat à ma conaissance pour ppc, mais mandrake, gentoo ou netbsd existent sur cette archi.

 - Config mini : une fois encore, ca dépend de l'usage... mais pour une utilisation standart, ton iMac sera plus que suffisant... (par standard, je veux dire tout sauf jeux récents ou grosses applis 3D)
 un linux reste un linux, ca tourne sur des petites configs si c'est bien configuré.

 - pour les partoches (une de swap et une linux au moins):
 voici quelques exemples : http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/powerpc/ch-hardware-req.fr.html#s2.3


----------



## flakk (9 Décembre 2004)

Au passage... 
n'oublie pas que OSX est basé sur darwin, qui est un BSD-like, et par extension, est très très proche d'unix...
donc il faut voir selon l'utilisation, mais bien souvent, installer un linux n'est pas utile...
(personnellement sur mon portable, j'avais un dual-boot avec une debian, mais je ne m'en servait jamais... tout ce dont j'ai besoin fonctionne sous OSX via les outils de portage comme fink et GCC of course )


----------



## geoffrey (10 Décembre 2004)

En fait j'aurais besoin de linux pour 2 usage :
- le premier pour mon boulot, ou il faut imperativement un environement linux ou pc (en ce moment suis sur W2000SP4  ), et je me vois mal leur demander de m'acheter un PM si je ne peux pas m'en servir pour bosser . Pour ce cas, je pense que je partirais sur une Debian (une ou un ??)
- le deuxieme est pour le mac de mon frere, qui est en ecole d'ingenieur, et qui a besoin d'application de dessin genre GraphX (graphix??) qui n'existent pas sur Mac, ou alors en tres cher. Il faudrait que je lui installer une distribution tres accessible.

Par rapport a la "facilite" d'utilisation, sachant que mon frere est novice du monde linux, est ce qu'une debian ne serait pas trop complexe a utiliser pour lui ? 

En tout cas, merci pour tes premieres reponses, je sens que noel sera peut etre noel


----------



## flakk (10 Décembre 2004)

bah dans les deux cas, il est fort possible que tout marche nativement sous OSX...

Moi je travaille en ce moment sur UNIX et Linux, mais il n'y a rien que je ne puisse pas faire sous OSX...
J'utilise encore mes stations de travail, parce qu'un bi-xeon, ca a qd même plus de patate qu'un iBook, mais sinon, je pourrais complètement m'en passer...

quel genre d'applications as-tu besoin au taff ?

sinon pour ton frere, un linux reste un linux, et si on y connait rien, c'est toujours plus compliqué qu'OSX...
Debian n'est pas forcement plus complexe à utiliser qu'une autre distro... y'a juste l'install et la config qui est plus root et qui nécessite un peu plus de doigté...

ps: je dirais "une" pour debian, vu que c'est une distribution...


----------



## Thierry6 (10 Décembre 2004)

va sur le site Fink et regarde si les applications Unix portées sur OSX via X11 ne sont pas suffisantes ?
http://fink.sourceforge.net/pdb/index.php?phpLang=fr


----------



## geoffrey (13 Décembre 2004)

Pour mon boulot : les applications dont j'ai besoin ne tournent pas sur mac, entre autres :
- CVS
- l'IDE que ma boite developpe (Ux ou Wx)
- ...

Pour mon frere, il lui faut une appli de dessin industriel qui coute tres (trop) sur Mac, par exemple Graphix sur Linux.

Donc dans les deux cas, utliser OsX est impossible il me semble (mais de toute facon y'aura deux partitions, une mac, une linux)


----------



## GrandGibus (13 Décembre 2004)

nan, cvs tourne sous mac. Pour ceux qui n'utilisent pas en ligne de commande, il y a même un équivalent à gcvs qui est maccvsx (natif)


----------



## flakk (13 Décembre 2004)

ben dans les deux cas, il y a 70% de chances que ca tourne sous OSX...
Il faut bien prendre conscience que OSX = Darwin + couche graphique proprio (en schématisant)
or darwin est une BSD-Like...

Les applis du monde unix/linux en ligne de commande fonctionnent sur un OSX direct.
Pour les applis graphiques, c'est un tout petit peu plus tendu, il faut ajouter un serveur X11 par dessus celui d'OSX (quartz ou aqua ? je ne sais plus lequel est le servX et lequel est le wm), ensuite ajouter les libs qu'il faut et enfin compiler le soft.

Dans ma boite, on travaillait énormément avec des applis internes unix et as400, pour faire mumuse avec les mainframes IBM. 
et à la grande surprise de mes collègues... j'ai réussi à TOUT faire tourner sous OSX.

Je ne prétends pas être un spécialiste du portage, et corrigez moi si je me trompe, mais les seules limites que je vois, c'est les trucs qui n'existent qu'en binaires x86, les makefiles codées avec les pieds, et les sources optimisées x86 qui refusent de compiler ailleurs.
dans tous les cas, le pb est lié à l'archi PPC et non à OSX, et tu aura le même pb avec un linux PPC.
Le reste *devrait* passer sous OSX (plus ou moins aisément, of course.. voir carrément galère parfois).


----------



## Pierrou (13 Décembre 2004)

Euh, moi j'y connais rien en programmation mais je voudrais bien découvrir linux, comment je peux l'installer sur mon mac? faut beaucoup mettre les mains dans le cambouis ou pas,?


----------



## geoffrey (14 Décembre 2004)

Hey je suis pas un switcheur qu'il faut essaye de convaincre, j'ai des macs chez moi depuis tout petit et ca va pas changer de si tot, par contre, connaissant les gens qui sont a mon boulot, se sera plus simple de les convaincre en leurs disant "j'installe linux sur le PM", quitte a tout faire tourner sous os X, que juste leur dire "tout tourne sous os X, vous inquietez pas !" 

Sinon pour mon frere j'aurais de toute facon pas le choix, puisque l'appli de dessin est bien trop chere sur mac.

En tout cas je pense que je m'attaquerais a la distribution Debian.


----------



## geoffrey (14 Décembre 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> nan, cvs tourne sous mac. Pour ceux qui n'utilisent pas en ligne de commande, il y a même un équivalent à gcvs qui est maccvsx (natif)


 et c'est compatible avec WinCVS et le CVS de linux ?? (Acces aux repository, checkout et update des meme modules, etc ??)


----------



## GrandGibus (14 Décembre 2004)

oui ! aucun problème.


----------



## geoffrey (14 Décembre 2004)

c'est cool, merci !


----------



## SnapShot (15 Décembre 2004)

Redhat c bien mais c payant !!

 j'utilise depuis des années debian est c de loin la meilleur distribution linux aprés il y a les openbsd qui sont bien mais je ne sais pas si ça existe sous mac


----------



## GrandGibus (15 Décembre 2004)

SnapShot a dit:
			
		

> Redhat c bien mais c payant !!



Mais il y a Fedora .

RedHat a été séparé en deux: RedHat + Fedora. RedHat est devenu payant pour séparer la branche business, support, distrib que fait redhat avec les enterprises... de la branche communauté (Fédora).


Il se murmure que la prochaine Fedora sera aussi dispo sur notre plateforme chérie.
_Ils doivent en avoir certainement mare de se faire tailler par yellow dog et debian_


----------



## flakk (17 Décembre 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> _Ils doivent en avoir certainement mare de se faire tailler par yellow dog et debian_


 mais je crains que ca ne change pas de si tôt...
 ils auront du mal à avoir un truc plus facile à mettre en place que le chien jaune, et pour les puristes, une fedora n'arrivera jamais à la cheville d'une debian...

 (rhoo, on me signale qu'un troll s'est échappé... watch out !  )


----------



## GrandGibus (17 Décembre 2004)

M'en fous, parce que moi:

mac os x me donne entière satisfaction
fedora juste pour contrarier mon voisin de bureau qui est Debian-intégriste


----------

